# (Retour SAV) Espionnage d'Asus ?

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

J'ai un portable Asus G60Vx (http://www.laptopspirit.fr/49347/asus-g60vx-jx035c-quad-core-geforce-260m-gtx-et-1000-go-en-16-pouces.html).

J'ai du le renvoyer au SAV, car deux touches du clavier étaient mortes (plus de réponse).

Aucun problème pour envoi/retour de mon pc.

Par contre, quand j'ai redémarré sur ma Gentoo (plutôt Funtoo en fait ^^), je vois dans les logs qu'une clé usb a été insérée pendant le retour au SAV.

Puis le log juste après indique que syslog a été stoppé, j'en sais donc pas plus.

Comment puis-je faire pour savoir s'ils ont modifiés quelque chose ?

D'un autre côté j'ai aussi Windows 7 (bouh je sais), et quand je boote dessus, un compte Administrateur a été ajouté.

J'ai l'impression qu'ils m'ont modifié mon 7.

Du coup j'ai fais un shred sur la partition de 7 et en est réinstallé un tout neuf.

Que faire d'autre ?

Merci à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

C'est clair que tu as bien fait.

Dans ce genre de cas, je fais toujours un :

```

# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda

```

Juste pour être certain de ne pas avoir de merde.

Avais-tu laissé des données personnels sur ton disque dur ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puis le log juste après indique que syslog a été stoppé, j'en sais donc pas plus.
> 
> 

 

Est-tu en mesure de vérifier s'il a booté en single mode ta Funtoo ?

----------

## d2_racing

En passant, ça rien à voir avec ton problème, mais c'est un méchant laptop que tu as.

Ça doit être la réponse de ASUS pour essayer de compétitionner  AlienWare et les autres producteurs de laptop de gamers.

----------

## Poussin

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En passant, ça rien à voir avec ton problème, mais c'est un méchant laptop que tu as.
> 
> Ça doit être la réponse de ASUS pour essayer de compétitionner  AlienWare et les autres producteurs de laptop de gamers.

 

La batterie ne doit pas tenir bcp, je me trompe?

----------

## Animatrix

@Poussin : Ca fait environ 1h30. Mais vraiment le chiant c'est qu'il chauffe énormément. La carte graphique est souvent vers les 90°C  :Crying or Very sad: 

@d2_racing : Pour le single mode, comment fais-je pour savoir ?

Le problème c'est que je me demande vraiment si le gars a pris sur 7 ou Linux (ou les 2).

J'hésite aussi à contacter Asus, car je trouve ca moyen... mais d'un autre côté j'avais déjà envoyé à Asus des pc, sans jamais vérifier.

Merci pour vos aides  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Scénario plus simple : boot par défaut sur linux, appui de ctrl+alt+del par l'opérateur, puis démarrage sur windows.

----------

## d2_racing

Ça se peut très bien, le gars qui a démarré ton poste a dû faire le saut de voir un Linux sur une machine de guerre  :Razz: 

----------

## jcTux

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ça se peut très bien, le gars qui a démarré ton poste a dû faire le saut de voir un Linux sur une machine de guerre 

 

 :Smile: 

----------

